# Lets see your macro shots



## celter

Shot off your macro shots and technique used:

Shot with Canon 7D, Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro , using focusstacking, 10 pictures with different focus points:


----------



## DragonDan

Have not experimented with focus stacking yet - though the deeper I get into this it seems necessary.

Gallet EP40 movement, circa 1944









Canon 50D, Sigma 105mm macro, cheapo fluorescent work lights...


----------



## George Riemer

Nikon D3100, AF-S 40mm Micro, ambient light, handheld. Narrow field of focus achieved through shooting with wide aperture.


----------



## AdamR

Not sure if those qualify as macro, if they do it's barely! 

MKII Kingston shot with iPhone 4.


----------



## AdamR

Maybe those are better. I hope it's close enough and I'm not spamming the macro thread with my close ups...


----------



## peter-g

Nikon D1, Tamron SP Di AF90mm 1:2.8 Macro. Natural window light,  handheld at 1/160 sec - f/6.7

Solvil Titus - Valjoux 7733 movement


----------



## markot




----------



## AndyParker

photos like these make me want to buy a really decent camera - not sure i can afford another expensive hobby though!!


----------



## iOM3GA

Hi there guys,

Absolutely gorgeouse pictures! 
I have a Canon 600D with a Canon 50mm f2.8 Macro. Will be uploading pics of my Tissot Seastar 1000 chrono soon. Should also receive my extension tubes within the next couple of days.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-23.896185,29.473101
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iOM3GA

celter said:


> Shot off your macro shots and technique used:
> 
> Shot with Canon 7D, Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro , using focusstacking, 10 pictures with different focus points:


This macro shot is epic, i'm actually using it as my iphone's wallpaper right now. lol

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-23.896208,29.473042
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Tremec

this guy was about the size of a quarter
heres a link to a full size image http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2593/img1771j.jpg


----------



## gaijin

This was taken using a 5MP eyepiece camera on a stereo microscope:










Same setup, less interesting subject matter:










;-)


----------



## J_Hack

Not quite as close as some, but here is an Omega caseback. You can really see the little details in the Hippocampus when you get a closeup shot. I have never tried focus stacking. Read about it, but not sure how to do the work to put the shots together. Plus.. I use Lightroom, so not sure it is possible within this program.


----------



## SynMike




----------



## SynMike




----------



## SynMike




----------



## BenL

DragonDan said:


> Have not experimented with focus stacking yet - though the deeper I get into this it seems necessary.
> 
> Gallet EP40 movement, circa 1944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 50D, Sigma 105mm macro, cheapo fluorescent work lights...


What is photo stacking?

Nice shot, btw.


----------



## J_Hack

Photo stacking is taking multiple shots of the same subject with different points of focus. Then stacking them one on top of another till you achieve what you are looking for. For example, if you take a macro shot, it is hard(er) to control your depth of field, and photo stacking is one way of resolving this. Here is a link to help also... An Introduction to Focus Stacking

For the photo you quoted, if you look at the top of the photo, it could be in focus completely if photo stacked. Bringing in to focus the escapement. Just by keeping the camera on the tripod and changing your focusing point. Which some cameras make it easier by having more focal points available. Like the Nikon D7000 has I think 39, which is crazy.


----------



## minky

ooh I learned something new today. focus stacking, very cool. I have a nikon but no macro lenses yet. they are so expensive, and I couldn't justify buying an expensive lens just to shoot watches and other misc jewelry items. hahaha. one day!! I love looking at macro photography.


----------



## markot

J_Hack said:


> Just by keeping the camera on the tripod and changing your focusing point. Which some cameras make it easier by having more focal points available. Like the Nikon D7000 has I think 39, which is crazy.


Or simply manual focus on different areas and you don't need any focal points and can be done on any DSLR.


----------



## J_Hack

Yep, of course! Wasn't thinking about that even! LOL



markot said:


> Or simply manual focus on different areas and you don't need any focal points and can be done on any DSLR.


----------



## J_Hack

I would try out some extension tubes. Much less expensive and the result can be the same. Just some can be difficult to get used to, depending on the camera.



minky said:


> ooh I learned something new today. focus stacking, very cool. I have a nikon but no macro lenses yet. they are so expensive, and I couldn't justify buying an expensive lens just to shoot watches and other misc jewelry items. hahaha. one day!! I love looking at macro photography.


----------



## celter

Here are 2 more shots with focusstacking. I only wanted the watch in focus so the back- and foreground are not in focus.


----------



## sf_ramsden

My first try at focus stacking a few months ago when I found out about this technique (I haven't done any more since, but plan to when I get some additional time):

Started with this









End result after I believe stacking ~6 - 7 different shots


----------



## sf_ramsden

Just a few I took today and yesterday:


----------



## sf_ramsden

Few more:


----------



## George Riemer

minky said:


> I have a nikon but no macro lenses yet. they are so expensive...


I have had good luck with the Nikon AF-S Micro-Nikkor 40mm 2.8 G on a D3100. The lens cost about $200 new. You have to get pretty close to your subject, but with watches, that's not a problem... they hardly ever run away.

There are also some third party lenses. It's been said by people more knowledgable than I that any macro lens is going to be of good quality, so its hard to go wrong. You could also try screw-on diopters. They're not as good as a dedicated macro, but useful if you are experimenting to see if you would enjoy macro, or don't want to bring a dedicated lens with you.


----------



## TGE

Great thread, I love macros and that pursuit is at least half the reason I just bought my first DSLR.

Here a couple of my first tries with my new-to-me camera. Olympus e620 using kit 14mm-42mm lens and extension tubes, 2.5s exposure at ISO100 with a tripod. I want that 50mm macro lens but I need to make sure I'm still going to be into photography in another month or two before I drop almost the camera price on a new lens.

Still trying to get used to the tubes, and here I was using natural light through the window and trying to capture the glare on only one side of the minutes hand to to create that division.

















What program are you guys using for the focus stacking? Those are some excellent photos by the way.


----------



## celter

Here's another macro. Backside of watch this time:


----------



## The1

Some great shots in here guys, I'll get some up soon.


----------



## Whirling

Here are some macro photos of my watches. I hope you enjoy.

Warm Regards,
Jon

Nomos Zurich Datum








Sarpaneva K3 Harvest Moon








Credor GCBK979








Credor GCBK979








RGM PS 801 E








Grand Seiko SBGR061








Grand Seiko SBGR061


----------



## The1

I need to test out this stacking method, I've heard of it a few times, just never gotten around to trying it out.


----------



## The1

whirling, what macro lens are you using? or are you cropping closer to your point of interest?


----------



## two40

The1 said:


> I need to test out this stacking method, I've heard of it a few times, just never gotten around to trying it out.


It's all personal preference. A bit of dept of field adds a lot of dynamic to a photo. That's my opinion anyway. It also depends on what you are trying to show. If you want to bring attention to a certain part of the movement then having that in focus alone is obviously preferred. If you're showing off the whole movement then stacking will help you achieve this.


----------



## The1

would mostly just be for the purposes of me playing around. Most of my shooting at this point in time is playfull with the exception of 2 or 3 paid shoots (again, more for fun)


----------



## romquest

IWC Port Chrono









Omega Seamaster 1948 LE 









Type XXI









Taken with a Leica D-Luxe 4 (first 2) and a Nikon D90 with a 105/2.8 Macro (Breguet) All available light (no strobe.)

Regards,

CG in NYC


----------



## xpatUSA

The "slipping clutch" on an AS1906 movement (instead of the more common cannon pinion). Said not to be repairable, but I've done one successfully.

Nikon D50 + micro-Nikkor 60mm 1:1, JPEG fine cropped from 3008x2000 image. Single shot, made on the fly for educational purposes.

Ted


----------



## HOV

I keep springing for more watches instead of a macro lens, so I'm left with either reversed lens or double reversed lens macro shots. For those who don't know, you take a prime lens w/manual aperture ring, an adaptor, and mount your lens backwards on your camera. Double reverse macro means you have one lens mounted normally, then another mounted backwards on the front of the first lens using an adaptor ring. You generally focus by moving the camera and/or subject back and forth instead of using the lens to focus.

I need to get creative with this; I haven't had great luck using this setup with watches yet. Depth of field is razor thin and extremely hard to control.


Untitled by Locuscope, on Flickr


Untitled by Locuscope, on Flickr

This one isn't a watch photo, but it was made using double reversed lens technique. I was handholding the camera and my daughter was 4 years old, so sitting still was quite difficult.


Untitled by Locuscope, on Flickr


----------



## gaijin

The process of "focus stacking" intrigues me, and I'd like to try it. But I can't spend $1,000+ on Photoshop CS4 :-(

Any cheaper software alternatives?

TIA


----------



## celter

gaijin said:


> The process of "focus stacking" intrigues me, and I'd like to try it. But I can't spend $1,000+ on Photoshop CS4 :-(
> 
> Any cheaper software alternatives?
> 
> TIA


Sure, you can get "Helicon Focus" from 30 dollars.


----------



## AirWatch

*Hand Stacking


*


----------



## gaijin

^ Nice one!


----------



## zephyrnoid




----------



## Whirling

The1 said:


> whirling, what macro lens are you using? or are you cropping closer to your point of interest?


I am using a Sony 30mm F2.8 macro lens on my Sony Alpha55 DSLR. Then I have cropped according to my creative or uncreative whims. Finally, all of these photos have been compressed for quick loading.

I am no expert, but I have been very happy with my Sony DSLR and Sony's value-priced fixed focal length lenses, which were part of why I chose Sony.

Regards,
Jon


----------



## The1

It's been making some very nice and sharp photos, that's for sure.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Memphis1

i know these suck, but i don't have good lighting and this is literally a plastic lens on an iPhone.


----------



## gtxtom

Memphis1 said:


> i know these suck, but i don't have good lighting and this is literally a plastic lens on an iPhone.


Very nice for the iPhone!

Here's a quick one using my co-worker's camera + reversed lens. I don't have a macro setup with my kit yet.


Hot metal by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## bep




----------



## gtxtom

Fastener by gtxtom, on Flickr


TPM INSIDE! by gtxtom, on Flickr


Crown by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## peter-g




----------



## Bigtimewatches

Nice macro shots


----------



## Dre

celter said:


> Sure, you can get "Helicon Focus" from 30 dollars.


There's also freeware that'll do focus stacking, CombineZP CombineZP News. PC only. I experimented with it a bit and it seemed to produce reasonably good results.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

Subscribed!!!!!!!


----------



## Dre

Not sure if this is close enough to be a real macro, but for once I'm quite happy with the lighting of the watch!










This one definitely qualifies as a macro shot!


----------



## The1

I would let it fall under the macro category, the detail you got in the picture is at the right level in my opinion. And watches are small.


----------



## crazyfingers

celter said:


> Sure, you can get "Helicon Focus" from 30 dollars.


Or GIMP - its free and similar to Photoshop.


----------



## The1

jobsabammz said:


> Not quite as close as some, but here is an Omega caseback. You can really see the little details in the Hippocampus when you get a closeup shot. I have never tried focus stacking. Read about it, but not sure how to do the work to put the shots together. Plus.. I use Lightroom, so not sure it is possible within this program.


lightroom doesn't do it, at least I haven't come across the function yet. Maybe the next version.


----------



## ViciousCircle

Not sure if this qualifies as a macro since I wasn't too close... Shot it with a Canon 60D with a 60mm macro lens.


----------



## The1




----------



## tomee

the clasp from my wifes watch


----------



## Doboji

View attachment 973060


----------



## Berrnard

View attachment 979948


View attachment 979956


----------



## Fomenko

View attachment 993785
View attachment 993784


----------



## swift

View attachment 1010489


View attachment 1010490


View attachment 1010491


View attachment 1010492


View attachment 1010495


----------



## Will3020

For now....
View attachment 1010551


Take two later...


----------



## BenL

swift said:


> View attachment 1010489
> 
> 
> View attachment 1010490
> 
> 
> View attachment 1010491
> 
> 
> View attachment 1010492
> 
> 
> View attachment 1010495


Nice collection!


----------



## exitium

Some macro shots from this morning









Helson Bronze Sharkdiver









Jaeger-leCoultre Navy Seals Master Compressor Diving Chrono GMT









Vintage Jaeger-leCoultre Bronze 8 day Travel Alarm (from the 20's-40's?)









The incredible crown guard on the GP Seahawk II Pro









Vintage P. Orr & Sons Pocket Watch with some lovely aging on the enamel dial


----------



## exitium




----------



## white91a




----------



## thorien

Not quite to the standard of some in the thread, but I like it:


----------



## Hanwen

Here are some of mine, all shot with Tamron 90mm.


----------



## OmegaBond

Here are some examples of my macro.

I used a reversed 50mm lens on both photographs focused totally manual, and when I say manual I mean to step back and forward from the subject.

I shot this with a Nikon D3000 and a flash light because it was shot at night, I noticed the spider hanging out from a tree on my backyard:









This one was shot using ambient light. It´s the pistil of a flower which my wife had placed near a house window.









And for this one, I used an autofocus 70-300mm lens with a 12mm extension tube :









Cheers.


----------



## andsan




----------



## thorien

Took this one today:


----------



## markot




----------



## john*thomas

O.K., I can't compare to some of your shots but I am still new at this.


----------



## Hanwen

MM300


----------



## Sol Invictus




----------



## heebs




----------



## Henry Krinkle

Eterna Soleuere Moonphase, shot with an Olympus Tough TG-1 point'n'shoot.  .


----------



## Hanwen

More MM300


----------



## dewood

white91a said:


>


Great shots, getting close enough yet?


----------



## 997

Using a poor-man's-macro (zoom lens attached to a reverse-mounted-50mm)

RAVEN Vintage 40mm


----------



## hokavan

Dial power reserve, taken with iPhone and loupe


----------



## Vincile

20-cent,

20-cent


20-cent


20-cent


----------



## Memphis1

Mido Multifort


----------



## peehulea8501

Thanks for share the post.


----------



## spiderblues

Here's a few of mine.







Jumping Spider








Omega Speedmaster Mark II








Tag Heuer Carrera








Mont Blanc Meisterstuck 149








Egg Yolk Bubbles


----------



## VoltesV

DragonDan said:


> Have not experimented with focus stacking yet - though the deeper I get into this it seems necessary.
> 
> Gallet EP40 movement, circa 1944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 50D, Sigma 105mm macro, cheapo fluorescent work lights...


Amazing shot, this photo is exceptional. Well done.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Samster777

*I always liked this photo...*

... really miss this watch sometimes


----------



## roba79

*Re: I always liked this photo...*

Hi everybody...

Here are some old shots from mine;

                 

Cheers
R


----------



## kazrich

*Re: I always liked this photo...*

Gallet 15 jewel Military watch


----------



## spiderblues

*Re: I always liked this photo...*

Just messing around with my Omega Seamaster GMT & Speedmaster Mark II


----------



## polonorte2

*Re: I always liked this photo...*

Some of my macros...


----------



## Patnmand

Here's a couple


----------



## nin.

Orfina Porsche Design SwissAF x2

Orfina Porsche Design by e n n e a, on Flickr


Orfina Porsche Design by e n n e a, on Flickr

Seiko SKX399

Seiko SKX399 by e n n e a, on Flickr

Squale 50 Atmos

Squale 50 atmos by e n n e a, on Flickr

All shot with a 5D MKII/Leica Elmarit 50mm F/2.8, camera on tripod, both natural lighting and/or off-camera flash used.


----------



## Hanwen

Grand Seiko SBGX061


----------



## desmoface

Olympus om-d em-5 w/ kit lens.










































Steve


----------



## desmoface

Lumia 1020, not bad for a camera phone. Low Res, 5mp









Crop from above









Hi Res, 38 mp









Crop from above









Steve


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Vakane

My seiko GMT









Next up is my POs crown...










Shot with my 5s

8MPs


----------



## b'oris

More by luck than judgement.....


----------



## Vakane

The ploprof!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## bad fishy

Just took a macro of my Oakley Timebomb movement.


----------



## whitter45

Few here


DSC_5498 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_4316 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_4321 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_3739 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_3798 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_3926 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_3931 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_4392 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_5622 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## Myman




----------



## beeman101

From my simple sony point & shoot...camera. it has a nice carl zeiss lens fitment though !


----------



## whitter45

another one


DSC_5705 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## Okapi001

$20 USB "microscope".







Discovering imperfections (on a "teac" dial)


----------



## BennL

@whitter45 Incredibly clear! What are you using?


----------



## Tiger-rider

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## whitter45

DSC_5739 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## desmoface

Steve
Olympus O-MD E-M5 & 12-40mm kit lens.


----------



## whitter45

BennL said:


> @whitter45 Incredibly clear! What are you using?


Cosina 100mm macro - great piece of kit for the money, known as the plastic fantastic


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Kid_A

I guess Jorg would be pretty happy to see this macro)



desmoface said:


> Steve


----------



## Kid_A

awesome...



sergio65 said:


>


----------



## desmoface

He'd have been a lot happier if I'd cleaned the back of the watch before taking the picture, LOL. The harsh truth of the camera's eye.

Steve



Kid_A said:


> I guess Jorg would be pretty happy to see this macro)


----------



## sergio65




----------



## whitter45

DSC_5812 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## abo_hosni




----------



## metalgear

amazing shots in this thread....would help if the gear used was posted along with the shots!


----------



## abo_hosni




----------



## cpayton

ULTIMATE poor man's macro-more of a science experiment to see if I could do it... Cell phone with a jeweler's loupe.


----------



## silversharpshooter




----------



## ck1109




----------



## whitter45

one of Simba


----------



## Crunchy




----------



## Crunchy




----------



## Crunchy




----------



## remoss

Kinda new to this forum, but enjoining all the photo's.

Here are some of my pics:

G-Shock G Supra








G-Shock GW3500BB








Citizen JY8020-52E


----------



## Tony Abbate

Union Glashutte Noramis Big Date


----------



## richnyc

Pretty damn good macro shots in this thread. Thanks for sharing.

Here is mine... Just a quick snapshot of my new arrival. I only have a basic Sony mirrorless setup: NEX 5N and a macro lens (30mm/f3.5), plus some basic lighting kit (LED, modifiers, etc)... This shot was only desk lamp lit though, shot at ISO800 and I used a tripod


----------



## Little Squid

Focus Stacked with Helicon. Final is a composite of two shots (stacked + crown in) because I needed the crown out to stop the hands where I wanted it.
Processed in Lightroom 5 and GIMP


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Nokie

Outstanding picture.


----------



## Little Squid

Thx Nokie!


----------



## libra30a

Some macro shots


----------



## Bidle

Nice topic and with some great photo's.

Almost all my watch photo's are Macro's. Especially at 100%. This is a crop for an example, only also not displayed at 100%. :think: Well hope you all like it. 


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## tomee

Bracelet clasp on a datejust


----------



## Hanwen




----------



## rhst1

Great composition!


----------



## Nokie

Yes, very nicely done.


----------



## dave92029

Old Timer Omega SeaMaster Professional Titanium


----------



## Hanwen

Seiko SARB045


----------



## fatalelement

Some experiments into focus stacking - a technique I was not aware of, but realize is pretty required for accurate watch macro. These are all with a 35mm 1:1 Zuiko Digital macro lens on an Olympus E-30.

A Pobeda movement on a ZIM watch, and a Sturhling automatic with a skeletonized Hanzhou movement that I picked up for like $20 at a closeout sale.


----------



## Richard-

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## markot




----------



## Andreas Truong

my 24mm Mechanical Gear Handmade Buckle 
taken with Sony A55, Sony 30f2.8 Macro


----------



## crawfication




----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Taken with my iPhone 4S fitted with an Olloclip macro lens, all mounted on a Gorilla tripod, and using the button on the standard headphones as a remote release. The Camera+ app is a massive improvement on the standard app and only costs a few dollars. Popped the lot into a white lightbox lit up with direct sunlight.

Quite chuffed with the results considering the equipment.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Celadon Imperial, focusing on the blued hands and blued crown.

Ric


----------



## fatalelement

Ric Capucho said:


> Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.
> 
> Taken with my iPhone 4S fitted with an Olloclip macro lens, all mounted on a Gorilla tripod, and using the button on the standard headphones as a remote release. The Camera+ app is a massive improvement on the standard app and only costs a few dollars. Popped the lot into a white lightbox lit up with direct sunlight.
> 
> Quite chuffed with the results considering the equipment.
> 
> Ric


Are you British by any chance? Never heard a non-brit use "chuffed" in casual speech 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

That is just insanely cool!


----------



## Ajaccio

Hi all,

Can I play ?
























Taken with a Fujifilm FinePix S5700. It's a bridge with a 1 cm distance macro. As I'm a complete newbie when it comes to photography, I'm using the full automatic setup.


----------



## the_chang

Ajaccio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I play ?
> 
> View attachment 1577820
> 
> View attachment 1577821
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577825
> 
> 
> Taken with a Fujifilm FinePix S5700. It's a bridge with a 1 cm distance macro. As I'm a complete newbie when it comes to photography, I'm using the full automatic setup.


Nice. What watch is that ?


----------



## Ajaccio

the_chang said:


> Nice. What watch is that ?


Read the story *here*

And video :


----------



## Gordon Fraser




----------



## twelve199




----------



## Ken b

Tudor Heritage Chronograph in blue.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Here's some. 
I have dozens in between many different photos but I tried to choose real closeups

Tx

Roberto


----------



## twelve199

Valjoux R72 / Enicar Sherpa Graph


----------



## twelve199




----------



## gm78

Some smartphone pictures:


----------



## richnyc

Guess the watch


----------



## Will_f

Inexpensive bronze watch shot using focus stacking with an Olympus EP-5 and a 60 mm macro.















Same camera shooting an old Rolex. No focus stacking though









An old pocket watch balance from the 1800s


----------



## bigclive2011

How's this)


----------



## gm78

Smartphone marco... ;-)


----------



## WatchOutChicago

I just took this with a new macro lens.

View attachment DSC00084.jpg


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Zkin




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## E52

Hi to all 

photo's without crop, just resize
some of then not exactly macro, i will say more close up 


















































































best regards
E52


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Carlibr8




----------



## Carlibr8

I like this thread


----------



## Carlibr8




----------



## Carlibr8




----------



## black watch

Damasko D36


----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Carlibr8




----------



## jpk207

MKii Nassau shot with iPhone 5s


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Rocat

Wow


black watch said:


> Damasko D36


----------



## gm78

Smartphone-macro


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## malipiero

Wow


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## azura123

incredible shots!


----------



## beastomaniac

Good stuff all the way, gotta get into macro photography...


----------



## gm78

Another smartphone-macro ;-)


----------



## Tickywicket

I went in a different direction and tried the poor-man's macro solution, since my bellows are like 8000km away. This was an experiment, so there is a lot of high-iso noise. 
For those of you keen to try, take a fixed-focus lens (because it's easier) and turn it around and hold it in front of your camera. I used my trusty 50mm f1.4. If you don't have an aperture ring you can open the lens by activating a lever on the lens (most of them).


----------



## Alden




----------



## nhl8111

amazing photos


----------



## WindUpMerchant

Some great shots here guys - I'd be worrying about finding a new scratch or something with that level of detail!!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## justadad




----------



## xxjorelxx

Here's a few on mine


















\


----------



## Buzzedhornet

Nice shot! I will be buying a buckle and maybe a watch from you soon...


----------



## Okapi001




----------



## ascari_2

Some of these are fantastic.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## twelve199

Enicar Sherpa Graph - Valjoux 72


----------



## not12bhere




----------



## not12bhere




----------



## not12bhere




----------



## jerj

Isn't this thread just the greatest reminder of why we all love watches so much?

Gorgeous, gorgeous stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iNO 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad




----------



## x-frame

I think the photographer who took these for us did an amazing job

View attachment 7175978


----------



## horolicious




----------



## Ivan Chua

nice!


----------



## Ivan Chua

love the illustration


----------



## Ivan Chua

lovely


----------



## Ivan Chua

lovely!


----------



## justadad

Photo limbo with the Kiger Proto milsub.


----------



## horolicious




----------



## LeGuillotine

Amazing shots, thank You!

I dare to post one from me, not technically macro just close-up:


----------



## cleef16

Everyone's posting cool shots. I heard someone saying that you can use extending rings (?) and then a macro lens for added clarity and better shots. Anyone does that ?


----------



## heebs

cleef16 said:


> Everyone's posting cool shots. I heard someone saying that you can use extending rings (?) and then a macro lens for added clarity and better shots. Anyone does that ?


You can and I've done it before. But it really depends on what type of equipment you're using. With older (preferably prime) lenses and bodies it's super easy but a lot of the newer stuff requires an electronic connection between the body and lens for focus and aperture to work.

It's cheaper and easier to get a set of good quality close up filters. The best ones have a couple optical elements, rather than a single lens, and are still made by a couple companies. Last time I looked, I think Nikon had stopped but Canon was still making them.

Here's something else you can try: reverse mount a shorter focal lens in front of a longer focal length on your camera. I made an adapter ring out of a couple cheap old filters and some epoxy and used this for close up work for years. I ended up giving the setup to my father in law and he shoots with it quite a lot still on his Nikon D3100.


----------



## Alden

Nikon D7100, 40mm macro lens.


----------



## LeGuillotine

cleef16 said:


> Everyone's posting cool shots. I heard someone saying that you can use extending rings (?) and then a macro lens for added clarity and better shots. Anyone does that ?


Like ***** said You can.

But for watch photography magnification will be too much, unless you like to shoot some very small details only.
And if you have real macro lens you get 1:1 magnification even with out any rings.

But with non macro lens you can get closer and get better magnification. My shoot above is taken with old manual 50mm lens and 12mm extension tube.
When extensions used your lens to target distance is getting very short and you are losing light also. Focusing is made manually (there is also af tubes).
But with some practise you can get nice photos.

LeGu


----------



## Alden

Save up and get a Nikon 40mm Micro. It's the least expensive of the macro lenses they make.

It's also a really good all around prime lens for general photography.

http://smile.amazon.com/Nikon-AF-S-...id=1457830150&sr=8-2&keywords=40mm+nikon+lens


----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## thefatboy

Just got a set of really cheap lenses, only about seven quid, that clip over the one on my phone. It included a macro and, while it's never going to worry the real thing, it's been fun to try out. Some initial pics below....











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenAndrew




----------



## mac44

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action

This is about as close as I can get and still evoke that warm and fuzzy horological feeling. Enjoy!









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## SN13

Here's a shot I did for my Instagram showing the detailed edging around the Lume on this Prometheus Piranha









Here's one more of my Zelos Abyss Bronze Diver's Bezel.


----------



## justadad

Bulova Royal Oak. Yes, they do exist!


----------



## lazysquare




----------



## mar777

Rolex Sub C sapphire glass crown, picture is not cropped just resized


----------



## heveymetil

I need a macro lens. What should I expect to pay?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

heveymetil said:


> I need a macro lens. What should I expect to pay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


What camera are you using?


----------



## heveymetil

***** said:


> What camera are you using?


Pentax K-50 DSLR

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

heveymetil said:


> Pentax K-50 DSLR
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I'm not very familiar with the Pentax line but the third party macro lenses tend to be generally very high quality (Tamron, Tokina, etc). If that's out of your price range still, then maybe you could check out a close up adapter. There are several more options here but you'll get the best results from something with multiple coated elements as opposed to the inexpensive single element filters.


----------



## heveymetil

***** said:


> I'm not very familiar with the Pentax line but the third party macro lenses tend to be generally very high quality (Tamron, Tokina, etc). If that's out of your price range still, then maybe you could check out a close up adapter. There are several more options here but you'll get the best results from something with multiple coated elements as opposed to the inexpensive single element filters.


Thanks for the advice. I haven't delved into the world of other lenses so it's something I'll have to research for certain. Macro fascinates me as much as having the ability to zoom, and maybe more so.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Two shots of my PD with my 1976 Spotmatic F and a Macro-Takumar 50 mm f4:



















Unfortunately the mineral glass of the PD is highly reflective and being the camera hand held I had as much light as possible.

The film is FujiPro 400.


----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## justadad




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## MichealChang

Nice. Love that Tag Heuer dial shot. Care to advise on how to take on those kind of macro shots?


----------



## SynMike




----------



## cmdErrX

PierCo said:


> Nice. Love that Tag Heuer dial shot. Care to advise on how to take on those kind of macro shots?


I am no photographer by any means but for these I used my Sony DSLR A3000 and attached a Macro Auto Focus Extension DG Tube along with plenty of light. Camera is set to Macro mode. Camera and extension tube total cost was under $300


----------



## AP_FM_Fan

Stunning pictures. My iphone 6s pictures won't even come close, so I am not even going to try


----------



## psychosan

Took them from my phone

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad

More phone pics!


----------



## Jguitron

justadad said:


> More phone pics!


Woah! From your phone??? Amazing.

How?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad

Jguitron said:


> Woah! From your phone??? Amazing.
> 
> How?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good phone, steady hand, an eye for composition, four years of art school wouldn't hurt, oh.........and a wife rolling her eyes in the background.........

All that.....OR...... one of these cheap clip on macro lenses!! The lazy photographers secret weapon!!!









This set came with a fisheye lens and a wide angle lens.

Secrets out!!!!


----------



## Jguitron

Fantastic. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan

Westward active chronograph 









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Perks

Took these on the first day my nikon 105mm 2.8 macro lens turned up with a D750.


----------



## Alden

The 105mm is a fantastic lens. Congratulations on your new acquisition!


----------



## Perks

Thanks, just got to sharpen up my macro skills now.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Wizkid

Seiko 5


----------



## Jguitron

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 8486434


What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## kudalaut888

Sub LV & Credor


----------



## David Woo

experimenting with a E3.5/30 macro on the A6000: what mode do you all use? a friend recommended program mode.


----------



## DrVenkman

Messing around with my Techo iPhone lens. Great for $25.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Had a little longer than usual to catch this shot (stop2go). For added Swissiness this was taken while watching a Swiss player on Centre Court at Wimbledon (hence the rubbish lighting).


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## ChristopherChia

Shot with my phone with an extra lens attached.


----------



## aaronmd




----------



## Jguitron

Here's a great selfie! (double!!) ;-)


----------



## cjgent

Sinn 356


----------



## DarthDavers

I shot this using a Canon 100mm Macro Lens


----------



## DaytonaRik

Shot with a Canon 1D mk III, macro extension tubes (can't remember the length sorry) and a kit 18-55 lens. Tuning peg from my Gibson SG Standard


----------



## CastorTroy3

Shot with OMD EM-5 with Canon FD 50mm lense and extension tube. Non-electronical lenses on the M4/3s is proving to be challenging for me. Novice users of cameras take medicore shots. Here's a mediocre one for you.


----------



## DarthDavers

Product shot I did for a trinity gold mens band on wood


----------



## caps93

CastorTroy3 said:


> Shot with OMD EM-5 with Canon FD 50mm lense and extension tube. Non-electronical lenses on the M4/3s is proving to be challenging for me. Novice users of cameras take medicore shots. Here's a mediocre one for you.


I really love that picture (as well as the watch)! Nice!!


----------



## Sxgt

David Woo said:


> experimenting with a E3.5/30 macro on the A6000: what mode do you all use? a friend recommended program mode.


Great shot - the 30mm macro has been hit or miss for me. I avoid handheld is about the best tip I can give. I have used A, S or manual. I haven't ever used P mode. I plan to try it now to see if there is any difference.


----------



## Hamstorm

CAnon 1DS Mark III Canon 100MM Macro foucus stacked.


----------



## EATT_VN

Hamstorm said:


> View attachment 9132442
> 
> 
> CAnon 1DS Mark III Canon 100MM Macro foucus stacked.


What a beautiful movement and nice shot too!
Please comment my pic. Thanks


----------



## Jguitron

EATT_VN said:


> What a beautiful movement and nice shot too!
> Please comment my pic. Thanks
> View attachment 9200754


Excellent picture. Great use of light and reflections!

I'd do a series where you zoom into specific elements. Especially if your pic has enough resolution. I often find it hard to cut out some elements but at the end it looks very nice. Just MO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EATT_VN

Jguitron said:


> Excellent picture. Great use of light and reflections!
> 
> I'd do a series where you zoom into specific elements. Especially if your pic has enough resolution. I often find it hard to cut out some elements but at the end it looks very nice. Just MO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @Jguitron for your comment.
I took several photographs with extension tube on 60mm macro lens, then I used focus stacking software. Below is the output picture (no crop), then I resized to 1200x800 pixel.









Below there are 7 original pictures before focus stacking processing


----------



## Jguitron

EATT_VN said:


> Thank you @Jguitron for your comment.
> I took several photographs with extension tube on 60mm macro lens, then I used focus stacking software. Below is the output picture (no crop), then I resized to 1200x800 pixel.
> 
> View attachment 9202722
> 
> 
> Below there are 7 original pictures before focus stacking processing
> 
> View attachment 9202938


Wow, that's impressive result for stacking! What software is it? I could have sworn you were far enough to keep it all in focus. Nice work!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EATT_VN

Thank you  
I am new in photography. The software used is zerene stacker. This is a trial version, 30 day evaluation. After that if I am happy with I would buy a license.


----------



## rockroyalty




----------



## EATT_VN

Focus stacking of a 50s Tissot (bumper automatic)


----------



## ursamajor

Taken with Canon SX510HS.


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ursamajor




----------



## Furball




----------



## Furball

oops, sorry, first post and I didn't think they'd be that big. 
wont happen again


----------



## Case61

Fun with macro.


----------



## theblotted

Look for the Ω sign&#8230; 








Probus scafusia...








Top hat + cyclops...








Seiko silver linen...








Matte...


----------



## polonorte2

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## mui.richard

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## horolicious

Guinand









More photos on Instagram


----------



## Frossty




----------



## Bidle

This one is only nice if you click the link as the forum software automatically re-scales the photo.

Click here to see a Patek 29-535 movement in full res

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jisham

Bidle said:


> This one is only nice if you click the link as the forum software automatically re-scales the photo.
> 
> Click here to see a Patek 29-535 movement in full res
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!


Beautiful! Would you mind sharing how this was lit? The result is a nice even illumination with just enough specular reflection for some character.


----------



## Bidle

jisham said:


> Beautiful! Would you mind sharing how this was lit? The result is a nice even illumination with just enough specular reflection for some character.


Thank you, I used three flashes. One indirect to a white surface, one through a white screen and one direct. All with different settings.
So not easy now to explain (to give a good picture of the set-up) and also a lot of try and error. 

Sorry,....


----------



## jisham

Bidle said:


> Thank you, I used three flashes. One indirect to a white surface, one through a white screen and one direct. All with different settings.
> So not easy now to explain (to give a good picture of the set-up) and also a lot of try and error.
> 
> Sorry,....


Thanks. Actually this does help... I've been trying to get lighting this good with just a single flash and various combination of soft box and white reflectors, and just recently added a second flash in the quest for good light.... Sounds like I'm on the right path based on your tips.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Bidle

jisham said:


> Thanks. Actually this does help... I've been trying to get lighting this good with just a single flash and various combination of soft box and white reflectors, and just recently added a second flash in the quest for good light.... Sounds like I'm on the right path based on your tips.


Well not sure how it helps, but happy that I did.


----------



## Jharris888

Very cool!


----------



## jisham

I'll throw my hat into the ring. The lighting is not as good as Bidle's, but this should show how (little) my skills at macro-photography and repairing a Sellita SW200 keyless works have advanced...


----------



## Tiss0t

Gotta love macro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electrolitro

Nikon D5000, Nikon 35mm f1.8


----------



## KeepTheTime

Rolex GMT-Master II...

Humble hand stack/cyclops macro shot.


----------



## mui.richard

It's not much but it's worth a shot...










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC00668.jpg


----------



## Wolfsatz

20170522_202834 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170522_202112 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170522_202043 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170522_175610 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170522_175521 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170522_175548 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hj3lm

mui.richard said:


> It's not much but it's worth a shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


But its great. Lovely!

Sent from the north!


----------



## Ipromise

A neat shot taken from my phone, aside from highlighting the schmutz on my watch, lol


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## WichitaViajero

Good job man!



Nort2068 said:


>


----------



## br1ce

Taken with my GS7


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC00969.jpg


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Spyderco1993

Amazing


----------



## Spyderco1993

Here’s one


----------



## Ipromise

chuasam said:


> View attachment 12985207


I'm not really interested in quartz watches, but I just found this pic really interesting.


----------



## Eran

A few macro shots of my Jaquet Droz, taken with the old LG G4 and a cheap Macro lens off Ebay...


----------



## stress8all

This one keeps stealing all my wrist time. Still very new to me.


----------



## Eran

And also some shots (same LG G4 and Lens) of my vintage Aquastar... I like the patina and 3D elements on the dial.


----------



## 1981Eagle

So - this one is taken with a Canon EOS T4i with a Canon 50mm f1.8 mm and an extension tube. Not too bad - pretty sharp edge to edge.


----------



## 1981Eagle

For 'true' macro - I use the same Canon EOS T4i and I have a 28mm f1.2 lens that I have a T-ring and bayonet mounted to the front end - then the lens is mounted backwards. I have an LED ring light mounted to the new 'front' end of the lens.

It's not able to be zoomed - or adjusted too much - but for really close work without a microscope, this is it for me


----------



## cainey




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## TonyPtingle




----------



## B_M_F_710

Oris Diver 65 Bronze Bezle


----------



## mikejulietpapa

_Taken on iPhone 7 Plus too._


----------



## mikejulietpapa

iPhone 7 Plus with Moment Macro Lens


----------



## mikejulietpapa

.


----------



## REPPIN

mikejulietpapa said:


> View attachment 13162719
> 
> 
> _Taken on iPhone 7 Plus too._


What watch is this?


----------



## jonsuh




----------



## mizzare




----------



## maxfounded

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

REPPIN said:


> What watch is this?


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

mikejulietpapa said:


> iPhone 7 Plus with Moment Macro Lens
> 
> View attachment 13166929


Flieger!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

My entry... It seems as though focus stacking will be key.


----------



## PolishX

Taken with Nikon D7000 with 60mm Macro f2.8


----------



## PolishX

1 more







Coin edge


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefunkfuzz

Nice!


----------



## mikejulietpapa

REPPIN said:


> What watch is this?


It's a Gallet & Co. Adanac "Navigator" from 1986.


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## deepsea03

Bat Signal Balance Bridge on the P.9010


----------



## deepsea03

Bat Signal Balance Bridge on the P.9010


----------



## Aquahallic

Some crowns;

Planet Ocean 8900
















16018








16618








LEC;


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Anyone aware of a macro thread focusing on variations in brand-specific crystal etchings?


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 second hand


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## player67

That PAM seconds hand shot is awesome!


----------



## EMOS




----------



## Cstokes23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## RabiesVax

I haven't seen all the pages but I think macro shots are my new favorite. I need to get a good camera and lens! I love the detail!


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex Sky SRPB59K1


----------



## ZM-73

Stag Tyo STG014S1


----------



## dboulders

Nikon D3300 with Nikon 40mm Macro


----------



## timemd




----------



## Dshirts74




----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Those movements are beautiful


----------



## Sherpat

dboulders said:


> Nikon D3300 with Nikon 40mm Macro


Beautiful movement shot.

I have that exact same body/lens setup (with a front mounted ringlight). For an "entry level" DSLR, the D3300 is amazing. Coupled with that lens - again, a very reasonably priced one - it punches well above its weight, price wise, for macro shots.


----------



## dboulders

Sherpat said:


> Beautiful movement shot.
> 
> I have that exact same body/lens setup (with a front mounted ringlight). For an "entry level" DSLR, the D3300 is amazing. Coupled with that lens - again, a very reasonably priced one - it punches well above its weight, price wise, for macro shots.


Thanks for the kind words.

This camera does extremely well IMO for most situations. Its auto-focusing system leaves something to be desired but for what I use the camera for it is perfect. I would like to pick up the Nikon 105mm macro one of these days but I'm a cheap skate so whenever a great deal pops up on craiglist I'll pick one up lol..


----------



## Sherpat

dboulders said:


> This camera does extremely well IMO for most situations. Its auto-focusing system leaves something to be desired but for what I use the camera for it is perfect. I would like to pick up a 100mm macro one of these days but I'm a cheap skate so whenever a great deal pops up on craiglist I'll pick one up lol..


Yeah, I'm jonesing for the Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8, but damn...I've bought cheaper cars.

I hear ya about the auto focus being a bit slower and noisier than some higher end models. I switched to back button focus because my macro setup (see below) makes it a little awkward to press the shutter button on top when I'm shooting in a small light tent, and found that it coincidentally seems to focus a bit faster that way. Of course for real close-up macro work, especially when you're going for shallow depth of field like your sharp Omega movement pic there, I assume you're like me and pretty much always manually focus.

I'll tell you what. When I hit the next PowerBall I'll buy us both a 105 macro. And a D5 to put 'em on


----------



## dboulders

Sherpat said:


> Yeah, I'm jonesing for the Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8, but damn...I've bought cheaper cars.
> 
> I hear ya about the auto focus being a bit slower and noisier than some higher end models. I switched to back button focus because my macro setup (see below) makes it a little awkward to press the shutter button on top when I'm shooting in a small light tent, and found that it coincidentally seems to focus a bit faster that way. Of course for real close-up macro work, especially when you're going for shallow depth of field like your sharp Omega movement pic there, I assume you're like me and pretty much always manually focus.
> 
> I'll tell you what. When I hit the next PowerBall I'll buy us both a 105 macro. And a D5 to put 'em on


That's a good looking setup you have. I need to pick up a smaller light tent as the one I have is rather large. Still not sure what I was thinking when I bought it lol. My only problem is the lights get so damn hot. I'd like to find an LED equivalent to reduce the amount of heat those things let off.

And Yes, I always manually focus it's the only way to get pics as sharp as I'd like. Except when I'm taking a wrist shot.

How do you like the Ring flash? I've considered picking up an inexpensive one to try out.

Edit: If I see you start posting some Lange & Patek I'll know you won Powerball and I'll be expecting my 105mm & D5 lol


----------



## Sherpat

dboulders said:


> How do you like the Ring flash? I've considered picking up an inexpensive one to try out.
> 
> Edit: If I see you start posting some Lange & Patek I'll know you won Powerball and I'll be expecting my 105mm & D5 lol


I like the ring flash a lot. That's a pretty inexpensive unit (I paid less than 50, if I recall...maybe closer to 40) because just like you I wanted to try it first. It's actually good enough that I plan on keeping it without need for upgrade. It's got a dial that lets you increase or decrease the light intensity, and a switch that allows you to turn on the lights only on one side or the other. That last is a great feature for casting side shadows. The ring also rotates so it doesn't have to be just left/right side lighting. I live in a wooded area and actually find the ring light works great for lighting small insects or parts of flowers in the field.

The only downside is that can be a bit bulky - both the ring and the top-mounted control unit - when working in that small light tent. And you sometime run into tricky white balance problems, as the lights are LED and if you're outside you've also got natural sunlight of course, and indoors you can have various lighting that also not LED. Easy enough to correct, but you do have to be cognizant of it.

I say for that price you should grab one (and that small light tent, which came with those lights, was also only around 40 bucks from Adorama or B&H) and check it for yourself. I think you'll find it useful in certain situations.

_(Memo to self: don't post about new Lange or Patek. Whew.)_


----------



## RabiesVax

These are incredible. Macro shots are quickly becoming my favorite style of watch photo. Thanks, everyone


----------



## sduford

The wonderful dial of the Seiko Samurai "Save the Ocean"


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorologyHouse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX




----------



## veblenist

This is an impressive shot! Great work!


----------



## warsh

Armida A12









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo1s

Abyss 2


----------



## drwindsurf




----------



## drwindsurf

Tried again today...


----------



## mrpher

You love sandwich, man?


----------



## pardayan




----------



## drwindsurf




----------



## Sherpat

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 13949583


Hey drwindsurf, what camera/lens are you using? Not a criticism, but I can't help but notice from this and your Tisell shots that your rig seems to have trouble catching focus in macro. (Nice watches, though! What do you think of the Tisell?)


----------



## drwindsurf

Sherpat said:


> Hey drwindsurf, what camera/lens are you using? Not a criticism, but I can't help but notice from this and your Tisell shots that your rig seems to have trouble catching focus in macro. (Nice watches, though! What do you think of the Tisell?)


Just a iPhone zoomed...with the Tisell I used a magnifying glass in front of the lens...still working on it...I love the Macro shots people share.
I really like the tisell - it hits way above its price point. The only weakness I have found is the bezel action is gritty. But I love the watch


----------



## Sherpat

drwindsurf said:


> Just a iPhone zoomed...with the Tisell I used a magnifying glass in front of the lens...still working on it...I love the Macro shots people share.
> I really like the tisell - it hits way above its price point. The only weakness I have found is the bezel action is gritty. But I love the watch


Thanks for the answer! I'm glad to hear you like the watch, as I've been eyeing it recently myself. I can live with a gritty bezel at that price 

Hey listen, maybe this will help. Do you know how to use your headphones to fire the camera in your iPhone? If not, click here and learn. That will help eliminate a lot of shake, something that becomes really evident in macro shots as blur.

Once you get that down, mount your phone very securely so it can't move or shake. Put it in line with your watch (or whatever you're shooting macro). Then, without touching the phone but looking through the viewer, slowly move the magnifying glass back and forth between the phone and your subject. When it looks in focus, hit the earphone trigger.

However, having said that, it'll probably be a LOT easier just attaching a macro lens to your phone. Not to mention result in sharper pictures than through a non-photo dedicated magnifying glass. Check out some of these options. Looks like you can get a pretty decent setup for around 20 bucks.

Good luck whatever you decide. I'm curious to see more of your pics if you decide to keep going with this!


----------



## drwindsurf

Sherpat said:


> Thanks for the answer! I'm glad to hear you like the watch, as I've been eyeing it recently myself. I can live with a gritty bezel at that price
> 
> Hey listen, maybe this will help. Do you know how to use your headphones to fire the camera in your iPhone? If not, click here and learn. That will help eliminate a lot of shake, something that becomes really evident in macro shots as blur.
> 
> Once you get that down, mount your phone very securely so it can't move or shake. Put it in line with your watch (or whatever you're shooting macro). Then, without touching the phone but looking through the viewer, slowly move the magnifying glass back and forth between the phone and your subject. When it looks in focus, hit the earphone trigger.
> 
> However, having said that, it'll probably be a LOT easier just attaching a macro lens to your phone. Not to mention result in sharper pictures than through a non-photo dedicated magnifying glass. Check out some of these options. Looks like you can get a pretty decent setup for around 20 bucks.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide. I'm curious to see more of your pics if you decide to keep going with this!


Thank you for the tips...I will definitely look into a macro lens - but I will try the headphone trigger in the meantime.
The Vintage Sub is a great watch for the price (and it seems to hold its value so if you don't like it you can flip it). Make sure you buy it from the Korean website - the EU website charges more


----------



## Sherpat

drwindsurf said:


> Make sure you buy it from the Korean website - the EU website charges more


Thanks for that! I'll definitely take your advice if I decide to go for it. Much appreciated


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Karriope




----------



## mcn_87




----------



## pardayan

Casio MTD-1073 Chocolate Brown


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## Nokie

Some really great photos here. Nice!


----------



## JamieWF

Here is my RGM PS-801-E. A beautiful watch, particularly with the engine-turned dial.

This is just with my phone. I doubt I will get into properly setting up a camera. What's the best camera phone attachment that improves picture taking ability?


----------



## Sherpat

JamieWF said:


> This is just with my phone. I doubt I will get into properly setting up a camera. What's the best camera phone attachment that improves picture taking ability?


I don't have a phone camera, but from what I've read in my photography forums is that a small tripod (or other stabilizer of some sort) and an earbud shutter trigger will cut down on handheld camera shake immensely, and an inexpensive macro lens attachment can really sharpen those closeups.

Having said that, your picture is gorgeous as-is. Well done.


----------



## 24h

Couple of decent shots from a $0.97 iPhone macro lens :-!

View attachment 13990707


----------



## beefsupreme

24h said:


> Couple of decent shots from a $0.97 iPhone macro lens :-!
> 
> View attachment 13990707


Was there a specific setting you used to get a non-blurry lume shot? I've had a tough time capturing lume photos in the dark with my smart phone.


----------



## 24h

beefsupreme said:


> Was there a specific setting you used to get a non-blurry lume shot? I've had a tough time capturing lume photos in the dark with my smart phone.


I'm not sure how quality macro lenses work on a nice digital camera, but this cheap clip-on lens for iPhone doesn't give you much wiggle room.
Notice how the right side of the logo is the only thing in focus and everything else is a bit blurry.

The outer edge of the image is warped, so I capture in square photo mode.
I also find it useful to lock the focus and exposure (hold down on the area you want to focus on) and then manually adjust exposure by sliding the Sun icon up or down. 
Manually adjusting exposure is especially useful for lume shots because the camera tends to make the color too bright and have the wrong tint. My first photo made the lume look cyan.
This particular photo wasn't taken in complete darkness. It was in a room that doesn't get much sunlight and having my phone so close to the watch blocked out most of the other light.

Hope that helps! Here is the lens I used by the way :-!


----------



## beefsupreme

24h said:


> I'm not sure how quality macro lenses work on a nice digital camera, but this cheap clip-on lens for iPhone doesn't give you much wiggle room.
> Notice how the right side of the logo is the only thing in focus and everything else is a bit blurry.
> 
> The outer edge of the image is warped, so I capture in square photo mode.
> I also find it useful to lock the focus and exposure (hold down on the area you want to focus on) and then manually adjust exposure by sliding the Sun icon up or down.
> Manually adjusting exposure is especially useful for lume shots because the camera tends to make the color too bright and have the wrong tint. My first photo made the lume look cyan.
> This particular photo wasn't taken in complete darkness. It was in a room that doesn't get much sunlight and having my phone so close to the watch blocked out most of the other light.
> 
> Hope that helps! Here is the lens I used by the way :-!


That helps a lot. I'd kill to have lume shots look anywhere close to that good.


----------



## Slm643

Here's a few I shot with my phone camera aux lens..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Here's what you *don't *want to see in a macro shot.

The watch:









Looking a lot closer:









The red arrow is pointing to brush marks on the dial above the SEIKO branding and those specs (some of which I've circled) are _not_ on the sapphire crystal, the crystal is spotless.

I guess it's always possible to find fault.....it just depends on how much magnification you have on hand :-d

I can't say it worries me a great deal as all of this is impossible to see with normal vision and the lacquer on these Urushi dials is applied by hand. I still remember a thread that was started years ago showing a Zenith watch under extreme magnification and it was eye opening to say the least.


----------



## Sherpat

catlike said:


> I guess it's always possible to find fault.....it just depends on how much magnification you have on hand :-d
> 
> I can't say it worries me a great deal as all of this is impossible to see with normal vision and the lacquer on these Urushi dials is applied by hand. I still remember a thread that was started years ago showing a Zenith watch under extreme magnification and it was eye opening to say the least.


You're not kidding about the magnitude of magnification picking up otherwise invisible flaws. Myself, I still can't unsee the piece of dust on the face of an ALS Datograph Perpetual that was the subject of a Watchfinder & Co. video last year (at 1:54 and 3:55). If THEY can't keep their dials 100% free of anomalies, what chance does any other brand have?


----------



## Alex_purdy

I know what you mean! Thankfully my girlfriend is a professional photographer.. so she lets me use one of her backups! Can't wait to go home tonight and try some macro.


----------



## Alex_purdy

FordHammie said:


> View attachment 13187719
> My entry... It seems as though focus stacking will be key.


Definitely going home tonight to try out some macro on my Superocean Steelfish! Gorgeous picture.


----------



## 24h

Lume shot of this dial:


----------



## RobodocX

Canon 1dx Mk2 with MP-E65 lens focus stacked using Helicon focus with a Cognisys rail. Watch is an Orient Star Classic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

catlike said:


> Here's what you *don't *want to see in a macro shot.
> 
> The watch:
> 
> View attachment 14006245
> 
> 
> Looking a lot closer:
> 
> View attachment 14006251
> 
> 
> The red arrow is pointing to brush marks on the dial above the SEIKO branding and those specs (some of which I've circled) are _not_ on the sapphire crystal, the crystal is spotless.
> 
> I guess it's always possible to find fault.....it just depends on how much magnification you have on hand :-d
> 
> I can't say it worries me a great deal as all of this is impossible to see with normal vision and the lacquer on these Urushi dials is applied by hand. I still remember a thread that was started years ago showing a Zenith watch under extreme magnification and it was eye opening to say the least.


Here's what you DO want to see


----------



## Royal68

JamieWF said:


> View attachment 13989307
> Here is my RGM PS-801-E. A beautiful watch, particularly with the engine-turned dial.
> 
> This is just with my phone. I doubt I will get into properly setting up a camera. What's the best camera phone attachment that improves picture taking ability?


Wow that's stunning! Can't believe it's from a phone camera! Was this just a standard phone camera with no add ons? The dial is so beautiful.


----------



## Codydog2

iPhone 7


----------



## Codydog2

Double post. Please remove


----------



## RobodocX

Canon 1dxii with canon no-e65.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Lg G6 with cell phone accessory lenses..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool 
What are you using to capture?


----------



## Mreal75

24h said:


> Cool
> What are you using to capture?


Thanks! My setup is a Canon 6d mark II, with a Canon 100mm/f2.8L macro on a tripod. My current lighting setup is not ideal (cheap LED desk lamp), so I have to bump the ISO to 1250. This was shot at f/8, with a shutter speed of 1/50. I do all of my post-processing in Apple Photos. Lately, it's been very laggy with RAW files so I may upgrade to Lightroom in the near future.


----------



## Sherpat

Mreal75 said:


> I do all of my post-processing in Apple Photos. Lately, it's been very laggy with RAW files so I may upgrade to Lightroom in the near future.


Hey man, check out this article in f-stoppers.


----------



## Mreal75

Sherpat said:


> Hey man, check out this article in f-stoppers.


Hey, the link is not working. What is the name of the article? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

Mreal75 said:


> Hey, the link is not working. What is the name of the article? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about that. I converted it to a TinyURL to save space, but I guess it didn't embed or something.

Anyway, here's the full link: https://fstoppers.com/critiques/im-falling-out-love-adobe-and-creative-cloud-352383

edit: in case THAT doesn't work, the article is at fstoppers.com, called "I'm Falling out of Love With Adobe and the Creative Cloud".


----------



## Mreal75

Sherpat said:


> Sorry about that. I converted it to a TinyURL to save space, but I guess it didn't embed or something.
> 
> Anyway, here's the full link: https://fstoppers.com/critiques/im-falling-out-love-adobe-and-creative-cloud-352383
> 
> edit: in case THAT doesn't work, the article is at fstoppers.com, called "I'm Falling out of Love With Adobe and the Creative Cloud".


Yup it worked, thanks! I guess I should shop around and look into different programs. It seems like any program will have its bugs and quirks. Adobe is definitely the most popular, but who knows how it will stack up to On1 or Affinity in a few years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skr3328

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87

Omega Cal. 520


----------



## RobodocX

Sinn 103 Sa Be (focus stacked and composited).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Love this thread!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h




----------



## Geology Rocks

IMG_5723 by HpiRally, on Flickr

Final Image by HpiRally, on Flickr

Sony A7Riii, Sony 90mm Gmaster Macro. Benro Carbon Tripod. the FC710 shot is a pixel shifted image for high resolution purposes.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guiri

Seiko macro pr0n!


----------



## guiri

Probably my favorite watch to do macro shots...

View attachment 14065127


----------



## Slm643

New shot for TGIF!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

First attempt at macro, I'm way off with everything but wow, this is a new world to me. The star that successfully is in focus is about 0.5mm across (an early Molnija 15 jewel, nee Russian Cortebert 616 movement)


----------



## Toddinut

SynMike said:


>


 Nice lighting


----------



## Toddinut

Vincile said:


> 20-cent,
> 
> 20-cent
> 
> 
> 20-cent
> 
> 
> 20-cent


 All of your shots - very well done


----------



## Toddinut

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4049554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049562


 Those are both excellent shots!


----------



## Toddinut

zed073 said:


>


 Nice perspective


----------



## Stevencjain

Toddinut said:


> All of your shots - very well done


Awesome Shots


----------



## DanceOfLight

GS Balance assembly. Carl Zeiss Maro-Planar 2/100 ZK + Pentax K5


----------



## DanceOfLight

Mt Iwate up close Grand Seiko SBGJ021, the details on the dial are to die for.


----------



## Ted Rzad

Great shots in this thread!

First iPhone macro attempt (6s through 5x loupe):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevencjain

DanceOfLight said:


> View attachment 14109487
> 
> 
> GS Balance assembly. Carl Zeiss Maro-Planar 2/100 ZK + Pentax K5


great composition...love the Japan in corner


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## rixcafe

New 40mm Micro for my D3400.


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Stevencjain

rixcafe said:


> New 40mm Micro for my D3400.


Great shot...I have got to get a macro lens!


----------



## Winne472

Can anyone recommend a Canon EF-S mount macro lens? Not too expensive, just to get into these kind of shots a bit more.


----------



## HorologyHouse

Winne472 said:


> Can anyone recommend a Canon EF-S mount macro lens? Not too expensive, just to get into these kind of shots a bit more.


The 100mm L or non L is good, as is the 60mm.


----------



## HorologyHouse

Winne472 said:


> Can anyone recommend a Canon EF-S mount macro lens? Not too expensive, just to get into these kind of shots a bit more.


The 100mm L or non L is good, as is the 60mm.


----------



## HorologyHouse

15400


----------



## DanceOfLight

Stevencjain said:


> great composition...love the Japan in corner


Thanks  . Yes, you are right, I used the "Japan" to counterbalance the shiny jewel; I'm glad it was noticed. Presume you are a also into nuances of photography as well ?


----------



## adeutsch

HorologyHouse said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool shot... love the waves.


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## DanceOfLight

Here comes the superlative Chopard L.U.C 1.96 movement. 








Pentax K5 + CZ 100mm MakroPlanar + a large Macro ring


----------



## mizzare




----------



## HorologyHouse

ULTRAMAN


----------



## phatning

Cool shot.


----------



## FordHammie

Alex_purdy said:


> Definitely going home tonight to try out some macro on my Superocean Steelfish! Gorgeous picture.


Thx boss... Any luck with macro-watch shot?

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf

HorologyHouse said:


> ULTRAMAN


Absolutely amazing Chris


----------



## FordHammie

Alex_purdy said:


> Definitely going home tonight to try out some macro on my Superocean Steelfish! Gorgeous picture.


This is a recent macro shot, with my wonderful Eterna!

I can't stop looking at it here and there. I will admit that I wish I still had the Breitling so this and it would be a great two punch combo but I'm smitten! 

Side note: This Kontiki's fit and finish is on top of the top shelf! I have Rolex people looking at my wrist; polarized by it's distinctive appeal, at any angle!  enjoy... 









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

mui.richard said:


> Here's what you DO want to see


Agreed boss! Love the shot!

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf




----------



## Geology Rocks

100 year old great grandfathers Waltham pocket watch.

Waltham pocket Watch-2 by HpiRally, on Flickr
Waltham pocket Watch by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

Tag Heuer Carrera by HpiRally, on Flickr
TudorBBClose by HpiRally, on Flickr
FC710 by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## kennkez

Is it possible to get macro shots with your phone?


----------



## warsh

kennkez said:


> Is it possible to get macro shots with your phone?


You need a clip on lens to do it with your phone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibroverb

some of these photos are close up not macros 

Anyway - this is a macro - can you tell me what it is?


----------



## chrisjones3

Vibroverb said:


> some of these photos are close up not macros
> 
> Anyway - this is a macro - can you tell me what it is?


The end of the earth pin on a UK 3 pin plug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery

Beautiful shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajk9600

HamSamich9 said:


> View attachment 14161105


Fantastic. The guilloche retail is remarkable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

I guess this is really just a close up but I think it looks pretty good.. 
Forced patina on my bronze Invicta Pro Diver..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## Vibroverb

chrisjones3 said:


> The end of the earth pin on a UK 3 pin plug


Yes


----------



## HorologyHouse




----------



## Slm643

Lg-g8 no close-up lens attached..hand held.. I've been pleasantly surprised by this cell camera..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanceOfLight

Slm643 said:


> Lg-g8 no close-up lens attached..hand held.. I've been pleasantly surprised by this cell camera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Very nice pictures there. The LG-G8 seems to have also got to the top of camera-heap in the VCX-Forum testing, so yes, must be good.


----------



## Ajk9600

Zhanming057 said:


> View attachment 14239743


That's the Good Omens watch, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057

Ajk9600 said:


> That's the Good Omens watch, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, although the one in the show is the version C, while I have the blacked out version E


----------



## Slm643

Another try..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## HorologyHouse




----------



## Fredette

HorologyHouse said:


>


Nice. What lens are you using?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr




----------



## Vanstr




----------



## Slm643

During a commercial, watching "Logan" a really good X-men movie...









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## HorologyHouse

Fredette said:


> Nice. What lens are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Not sure with this one, either my Panasonic 45mm or Olympus 60mm.


----------



## Fredette

Hey everyone, is there a max file size? I took a shot I wanted to share but any time I preview it its blurry. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes

Fredette said:


> Hey everyone, is there a max file size? I took a shot I wanted to share but any time I preview it its blurry.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Could just be the preview? I'm under the impression if your file is too large then it will tell you such and not load it.


----------



## Fredette

Bradjhomes said:


> Could just be the preview? I'm under the impression if your file is too large then it will tell you such and not load it.


Ok thanks. I'll give it a shot then. This was shot with a canon 40d and 60mm macro lens.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

Bradjhomes, looks like you were right. It was just the preview 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fredette said:


> Bradjhomes, looks like you were right. It was just the preview
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Good stuff.


----------



## Slm643

Saturday night Monster..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

Slm643 said:


> Saturday night Monster..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## slickman

HorologyHouse said:


>


This is a great photo! Nice shot!


----------



## PocketTrinkets1

View attachment 14292435


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

A couple more from today. Well, the ones that aren't too big to load...









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

PocketTrinkets said:


> View attachment 14292435
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the glare

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Egsise




----------



## watchguy-007

slickman said:


> This is a great photo! Nice shot!


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery

Beautiful shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasnick

Bradjhomes said:


>


This is the absolutely best part of macro watch photography. It's like the level of precision and detail was MADE to be looked at under a micorscope. Love this


----------



## Nicocamp353

Beautiful peice

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Goofing off with the phone camera, handheld..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Fredette

Dankoh69 said:


>


Cool shot. I always have a hard time coming in at an angle over the crystal. Not sure if Sapphire distorts the pic or not

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Fredette said:


> Cool shot. I always have a hard time coming in at an angle over the crystal. Not sure if Sapphire distorts the pic or not
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Tks! Mine is with the acrylic dome instead of sapphire crystal. I guess you'll have to toy with various light angles to try and get the result you want.

This was my other attempt to get a clear shot in..


----------



## kissoglou79

PocketTrinkets said:


> View attachment 14292435
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boom! That's how it's done!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kissoglou79

Damn my photography skills have a lot of room for improvement (a LOT). You guys are talented. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

Dankoh69 said:


> Tks! Mine is with the acrylic dome instead of sapphire crystal. I guess you'll have to toy with various light angles to try and get the result you want.
> 
> This was my other attempt to get a clear shot in..


Love the detail. That's awsome

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanboude

Dankoh69 said:


> Tks! Mine is with the acrylic dome instead of sapphire crystal. I guess you'll have to toy with various light angles to try and get the result you want.
> 
> This was my other attempt to get a clear shot in..


Great shots. What lens do you use to get these shots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor OysterPrince 7909









brother of OoO


----------



## Dankoh69

ryanboude said:


> Great shots. What lens do you use to get these shots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tks! This is what I used


----------



## ryanboude

Dankoh69 said:


> Tks! This is what I used


That's awesome. I always heard that those lens' that clip on phones don't work. Those pics looks pretty great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

There's truth in that some of the clip-on lens can produce blurry pictures. Best is to try it before buying. I've bought some at higher cost but they do not produce good results. This, less than $10, impressed me.


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorologyHouse




----------



## fly9

Amazing shot!!


----------



## gto05z




----------



## bodymassage

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14338349


What a cool shot! What equipment was used? What was the setting?


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liking the shots of the moon phase 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Fredette said:


> Liking the shots of the moon phase
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you 

I purchased a reverse mount lens adapter. Actually works better than the Tamron macro lens I had

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

jimiwilli said:


> I purchased a reverse mount lens adapter. Actually works better than the Tamron macro lens I had


I just got one of those recently, and have been pleasantly surprised at how well it works. Saved me a fair amount of money over the Nikkor 105mm Micro I was looking at, too.


----------



## gto05z

bodymassage said:


> What a cool shot! What equipment was used? What was the setting?


Canon 7D DSLR, 100 mm macro, f10, 1/30, tripod


----------



## jimiwilli

Sherpat said:


> I just got one of those recently, and have been pleasantly surprised at how well it works. Saved me a fair amount of money over the Nikkor 105mm Micro I was looking at, too.


Definitely quite effective and in some situations better. You can get closer and higher magnifications and can use a plethora of lenses!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

HolbenStrap by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## sf4d74

My MaisonCeladon Yue Fei in Macro mode at various distances taken with a Kodak EKTRA (mobile phone)


----------



## jimiwilli

Getting more comfortable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisGMT

*NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date* - more Pics in my *blog post*


----------



## Sherpat




----------



## puckerth

It's been forever since I played with macro shots. This thread made me remember how much fun it can be. Need to get the extension tubes back out!


----------



## rtdavid1613

Here's a pretty macro shot of the dial on my gsotm! Love grainy platinum


----------



## HoroContrarian

HorologyHouse said:


>


This is a great shot!


----------



## Dunkan

Great photo. Even want buy several!


----------



## Karriope

what lies under the sunburst...


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout




----------



## jpoehler

The detail!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallasCRX




----------



## Sherpat




----------



## Buddy Shagmore

Stowa hand cranker


----------



## drwindsurf

With an iPhone...not too bad - not as good as some the amazing photos here but interesting


----------



## blueoracle

Amateur cell phone photography of my Panoreserve. White balance is too warm, but...


----------



## MrPlaid

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14338349


Amazing shot!


----------



## 1981Eagle

I can get closer, but this is pretty 'macro'

I shoot a Canon T4i and I use a 18-55 zoom mounted with a reverse-lens adapter .... you can get some really close-up shots with it


----------



## 1981Eagle

Here's another


----------



## 1981Eagle

I wanted to see how far in I could push .... here's a regular US one cent ... diameter is .750" (19.05mm) 








Here is one of Lincoln's nose and eye









Here's another pushed in on the word 'Liberty'









The field of view becomes wafer-thin at that magnification in my setup and unless you layer your photos, it's impossible to get much in focus at the same time.


----------



## Sherpat

1981Eagle said:


> The field of view becomes wafer-thin at that magnification in my setup and unless you layer your photos, it's impossible to get much in focus at the same time.


Yeah, focus stacking really helps with these. Were you using that reverse mount adapter on your 18-55 again? How many shots did you stack in those last two pics?

Great job here.


----------



## 1981Eagle

Sherpat said:


> Yeah, focus stacking really helps with these. Were you using that reverse mount adapter on your 18-55 again? How many shots did you stack in those last two pics?
> 
> Great job here.


No photo stacking in the last two macros ... the difference in 'height' between the field of the coin and the raised detail isn't enough to make a difference.

Those two last ones are as macro as I can get ..... I've got the 18-55 on the reversing ring, set at 18mm and I stacked my 12mm AND my 25mm Canon extension tubes ... so that's my limit ... but I can't think that I'd ever need more!


----------



## evilpenguin

Up close with my 6263!


----------



## forg0t

Here's one with a cheap $300 Meike manual focus lens. Sorry it's a bit dark.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

Dad's Airman from 1956


----------



## Sherpat

rixcafe said:


> Dad's Airman from 1956


That is very cool.


----------



## cashmonee

Here is my Sinn 856 UTC.

View attachment DSCF5809.jpg


----------



## thejames1

Few GS macros




















@thejames80


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## vmmvmmm

SolarPower said:


>


We'll see how long these pics last before the mods delete them and slap you for it. They are beautiful, though!


----------



## SolarPower

What's wrong with those? One more, if you like this type of photography.









Isn't it just a mechanical beauty?

Similar to a watch


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## mizzare




----------



## drwindsurf




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## mui.richard

70 years old and still running perfectly.


----------



## Hastey




----------



## hisaac

Buddy Shagmore said:


> Stowa hand cranker


Very clean, I love this shot.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## warsh

This thread is great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred Bekher

Dial details


----------



## dglsjhan

So many nice photos here. I've only taken a few macro shots but it's obvious I have much to learn. And watches are a great subject for that. I've had various cameras for my whole life but recently acquired a Nikon D5600 and it's pretty amazing what are it's capabilities. So I'm starting the learning curve all over again.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## b'oris




----------



## Sherpat

dglsjhan said:


> I've had various cameras for my whole life but recently acquired a Nikon D5600 and it's pretty amazing what are it's capabilities. So I'm starting the learning curve all over again.


If you're trying to get a handle on that D5600 and the learning curve is steep, check out this video on all the features and functions it has. It's long, but if you want to know absolutely everything about how to use it, it's very thorough. I watched his video on the D5500 when I got mine, and it brought me up to speed immediately.

Good luck with your new Nikon. The D5600 is a terrific unit for the price!


----------



## b'oris




----------



## b'oris




----------



## mui.richard

70's Seamaster, Nikon D5, 200mm micro Nikkor


----------



## mui.richard

Coronet on the Oyster clasp, D5, 200mm micro Nikkor


----------



## mui.richard

b'oris said:


> View attachment 14825031
> 
> View attachment 14825043


Nice arrangement with the rivet bracelet


----------



## mosill

These are nowhere near as crisp as the digital camera shots in here, but I was able to get some pretty close shots with my new macro lens for my iphone 7.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## warsh

GS Snowflake. A great watch to shoot in Macro!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Times Q is fun!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

God bless Dan Henry!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## b'oris




----------



## b'oris




----------



## mui.richard

Yema Superman bronze 39mm. The way brushed bronze catches light is something else.


----------



## watch1440




----------



## catlike

View attachment 14851975


----------



## mui.richard

catlike said:


> View attachment 14851919
> 
> 
> View attachment 14851975


Never realized Rado had such a handsome GMT watch!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Ajk9600

Picked up this and a couple other fakes so I could take them apart and photograph them. Felt good taking them apart, limb from limb!
Gear: Nikon D7200 with Nikon DX 35mm prime on a reverse thread mount.
View attachment Oysterq.jpg


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## drwindsurf

Yes, that is a messed up ETA Keyless:


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor 7904 crown


----------



## mui.richard

1952 Tudor Fleurier 390 movement


----------



## ocieb

mui.richard said:


> 1952 Tudor Fleurier 390 movement


sweet shot!


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## Watchguy151

Macro + Watches = ZERO Productivity today! (Going to be going through this whole thread now!)


----------



## mui.richard

Patina development on bronze


----------



## nathantw666




----------



## deepsea03

Current GMT Hands


----------



## warsh

deepsea03 said:


> Current GMT Hands


Superb!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Developing patina


----------



## nudie

Marco shots on the bezel of my Deepsea 116660









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Rolex LEC


----------



## mui.richard

Dial print


----------



## foxzone




----------



## distinguish1906

mui.richard said:


> Rolex LEC


Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

GPW1000 - one photo at 1:2, the other one at 1:1


----------



## brash47

Poopy camera phone...Galaxy S20 Ultra, built in camera, standard photo, Samsung editing software 4x zoom.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## panchopin

new here, posting a couple of macros taken with my phone


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

brash47 said:


> Poopy camera phone...Galaxy S20 Ultra, built in camera, standard photo, Samsung editing software 4x zoom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That dial looks so deep on that first Seiko shot

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## rayrayhey

I tried


----------



## rayrayhey

I tried

View attachment 15039329


----------



## distinguish1906

Not bad at all! Nice pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Patience, steady hand, and my new Moment Macro Lens and phone case.....









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor/Valjoux 7750 movement, ref 79270


----------



## SndChsr

Since we're under house arrest and I can't go out and do landscapes, I'm shooting my collection.

Canon EOS 7D w/Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM. 2 light modifiers and a diffuser on top.


----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Zenith defy classic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Lorier Gemini LE









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

The watch, the macro edit, the original shot.


----------



## andrewjohncarter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## Ajk9600

Focus stack with the CasiOak.
IG: @watch_yourself_aj


----------



## Ajk9600

Focus stack with the CasiOak.
IG: @watch_yourself_aj


----------



## cowboyjack

SndChsr said:


> Since we're under house arrest and I can't go out and do landscapes, I'm shooting my collection.
> 
> Canon EOS 7D w/Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM. 2 light modifiers and a diffuser on top.
> 
> View attachment 15072423


I LOVE the color saturation in this!


----------



## mui.richard

Explore!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor Black Bay S&G . Solid gold capping on bracelet links


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower

Playing with Mitakon ZH 20/2 4.5X supermacro with no focus stacking. The depth is real shallow.. 
Here is a pic of my air bluster









and here is the a macro of the tip









Not sure if I will keep the lens though, as it's magnification and shallow depth of focus makes it a limited use lens. Although, I am sure that any lens with magnification of 4x and more is very shallow depth of focus too. I envision lots of focus stacking work, if really use it at it's power.

Inside the LED bulb


----------



## TinyWabbit

Tissot Chrono XL NBA Edition


----------



## Noalio

Rolex 114270 and Breguet 3637


----------



## SolarPower

Beveled hand of Citizwn AQ6020-53x


----------



## TinyWabbit

Casio Protrex PRW700TN-8JR


----------



## Coders

Here's my Pulsar P4 Executive from the 70's. a fascinating watch you change the date and time with using a magnet stored within the strap.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## labcoatguy

A one second exposure of a Grand Seiko SBGA283, showing the perfectly smooth sweep of its second hand, as well as the mirror-finished hour markers reflecting the minute markers on the dial.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## NotPennysBoat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## mui.richard

Girard Perregaux GP1800


----------



## Kelvin0628

Watches are a work of art so nice..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebes

JLC Polaris with it's beautiful step dial


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## twilliams

celter said:


> Shot off your macro shots and technique used:
> 
> Shot with Canon 7D, Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro , using focusstacking, 10 pictures with different focus points:


Thats incredible. I've wanted to play with a Macro for some time.


----------



## EvanHSBB86

I took this a while back when I still had my PO. Loved the open 6's and 9's on these.


----------



## ronie88

??Instagram : horonation


----------



## Charlie1888

Some meh macros from me...




























In case you haven't guessed the watch already.








_Citizen NY0040-09EE_​
Charlie


----------



## tomee

Ceramic pawls. Can see the grease buildup









Dial markers









Hands









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

In case you're wondering, that's the chamfer of the Girard Perregaux Laureato.


----------



## MasterOfGears




----------



## munizfire

yes, I know there's a dust speck in my sensor


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Vontura




----------



## Jtbalogh

munizfire said:


> yes, I know there's a dust speck in my sensor


Thats perfect!


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## munizfire

Jtbalogh said:


> Thats perfect!


Thanks!


----------



## tomee

GS hands


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

FINALLY found this thread 🤩


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Cosmotron


----------



## sopapillas

Some GS eye candy - iPhone + loupe if you can believe it.


----------



## Charlie1888

EDIT: Added different crop.


----------



## tomee

ceramic bearing on Tudor clasp









helium valve


----------



## antsio100




----------



## Xerxes300

Certina’s turtle











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sopapillas

Another LLD (Bronze)


----------



## rubendefelippe

Bull Head;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee

X-33

Clasp









LCD and 12 o'clock marker









Dial markings









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## grsnovi

Something I'm working on. Buren Grand Prix pocket watch. We'll see if I can get it going...


----------



## sopapillas

Zelos actually does a pretty decent job


----------



## helderberg

Navitimer.


----------



## drhanson

26 image focus stack. D500 with a Nikon 200mm f/4 AF-D Macro lens.


----------



## Xerxes300

iPhone 12 Pro Max with clip on macro lens on seiko solar diver


----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## drhanson

Grand Seiko's make great subjects. For reference, the raised numerals on the chapter ring are about 1mm in height. It's crazy that they have 12 flutes underneath the lettering, I imagine to reduce glare? Crazy attention to detail!


----------



## C90GTXPilot

Textured dial is a great subject


----------



## C90GTXPilot




----------



## C90GTXPilot




----------



## sabot03196

I was trying out some new Ultra Black background material the other day and took these shots of my 1970's vintage Fortis Marine Supercompressor. It is crazy how much blacker this material is to my previous back drop.


----------



## sopapillas

San Martin does a surprisingly good job








I know the 9R movements arent finished to a high degree, but nice to look at nonetheless


----------



## nooski87

RZE Endeavour


----------



## Xerxes300

Ray Mears 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh

nooski87 said:


> RZE Endeavour
> View attachment 16685546
> 
> View attachment 16685543
> 
> View attachment 16685547
> 
> View attachment 16685545
> 
> View attachment 16685542
> 
> View attachment 16685541
> 
> View attachment 16685544


Fantastic shots. I own this watch, but have never seen it like this….!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee

Pam sandwich dial









lume


----------



## ILeicaWatches

sopapillas said:


> Some GS eye candy - iPhone + loupe if you can believe it.
> View attachment 16398877
> 
> View attachment 16398878
> 
> View attachment 16398879
> 
> View attachment 16398881


My goodness the detail is incredible!!! Awesome shots!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bth1234

celter said:


> Shot off your macro shots and technique used:
> 
> Shot with Canon 7D, Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro , using focusstacking, 10 pictures with different focus points:


I don't know if you're still around, or whether anyone else can answer, but focus stacking?

Two questions. 
1. Does overlaying exposures not change the brightness of the composite?

2. How do you lose the out of focus bits on each image?


----------



## bognjen

Shot with Canon 80D and 100mm f2.8 L, using softbox


----------



## tomee

Rolex caseback









expII WG marker









Rolex etched sapphire









expII bezel


----------



## Xerxes300

Seiko solar diver; native macro on iphone 13 pro max



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beardedmark84

Some great shots here!


----------



## Jericho.dedios

Im not sure if this is Macro enough but here you go!



http://imgur.com/hth5IP9


----------



## nooski87

SM SN007


----------



## Jericho.dedios

The limited edition Seiko Fuyugeshiki SRPC97J1


----------



## Jericho.dedios

the dial of the Matcha looks stunning!


----------



## Rossgallin

Trying to capture all the amazing dial work of the HMS by Timeless Swiss Watch


----------



## Patrick_R

grsnovi said:


> Something I'm working on. Buren Grand Prix pocket watch. We'll see if I can get it going...
> View attachment 16608187


Please keep us up to date on this job.


----------



## munizfire




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## drhanson

bth1234 said:


> I don't know if you're still around, or whether anyone else can answer, but focus stacking?
> 
> Two questions.
> 1. Does overlaying exposures not change the brightness of the composite?
> 
> 2. How do you lose the out of focus bits on each image?


1. No, it doesn't. When I focus stack I made sure everything is in manual mode so the exposures of each frame are the same. The only thing that's changed is the focus point.
2. Two methods that I've used, the software applications Zerene Stacker and Photoshop. Zerene Stacker is probably the easier one to use but its mostly just for stacking. Both applications automatically blend in the in-focus slices into one image.


----------



## beanerds

Grand Seiko GMT 9F


----------



## munizfire




----------



## munizfire

Grumpy Old Man said:


> View attachment 16873236


I keep thinking this is a cat whisker


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

munizfire said:


> I keep thinking this is a cat whisker


Keep thinking...................it's come out of my nose


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## joseph80




----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

thanks for the tips


----------



## Mooglover




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## Xerxes300

Just got a sandmarc lens


----------



## nooski87




----------

